# HGVC Platinum Weeks



## ewebbyillini (Nov 15, 2006)

I am considering buying a resale HGVC Orlando International Drive TS.  Is it worth it to buy at the Platinum level?  Do Platinum weeks book up the vast majority of the time?  I have young kids so school vacation time will figure into our plans most of the time.

Thanks for the advice,

Eric.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 15, 2006)

*Is it worth it to buy at the Platinum level?*

I don't know about HGVC Orlando Availability during the year but in general Disney World is busy during the school holidays (President's Week, Easter Week, Spring Break, Summer Break and XMAS Break). 

Disney Crowd Levels
http://allearsnet.com/pl/attend.htm
http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14

I'm assuming that this means HGVC might have less availability during school holidays. But I'm guessing you'll probably find the greatest availability during the summer break since HGVC has at least two locations in Orlando with a possible third in the future.

Keep in mind that platinum season also means more points.

For example, if you buy a two bedroom gold season it would come with 5000 pts. If you plan to use your 5000 pts and travel mostly during platinum season, not only do you have to wait for the nine month window to book outside your season but you won't have enough points to stay in a two bedroom for a full week. A full week booking during platinum season is 7000 points.
See TUG ADVICE board for more info - http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm


----------



## i39249 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Hope this helps.*

I believe that If you buy at your home resort, you can book your stays one year in advance.  If it is not your home resort, you can only book 9 months out.  If you need a 2 bedroom during the busy times, then it is usually best to buy the 7000 points.  If you only need a 1 bedroom, you can just buy 4800 points (platinum 1 bedroom) or 5000 points(gold 2 bedroom).  Points are points.  Of course the more points you have, the better it is.  Keep in mind that a 2 bedroom maintenance fees will always be more than a 1 bedroom.  Also with the point system, you can mix and match.  You can always split up your stay.  You can stay 3 to 7 nights in one year and roll the points over to the next year.  Or you can always borrow points from next year and use it this year.  It just depends on what you want to do.  With Hilton its really flexible.  I have 2 Hilton T/S and really enjoy the flexibility.


----------



## derb (Nov 17, 2006)

Always buy HGVC Plat if you can.  Why--the maint fee is the same for similar size units regardless of the points.  Example:  1 bedroom unit-  2400 pts silver and a 4800 pts plat pay the same maint fee.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 18, 2006)

*Another Option*



			
				ewebbyillini said:
			
		

> I am considering buying a resale HGVC Orlando International Drive TS.  Is it worth it to buy at the Platinum level?  Do Platinum weeks book up the vast majority of the time?  I have young kids so school vacation time will figure into our plans most of the time.
> 
> Thanks for the advice,
> 
> Eric.



Another option.....

If Orlando is your primary destination then I would look at renting instead of buying a timeshare. There are plenty of Orlando condos/homes for rent at great prices.

For example, 

Condo & Home Rentals
www.allearsnet.com/acc/vhomes.htm
www.floridavacations.com
www.vrbo.com
www.vacationsfrbo.com

Rentals by Timeshare owners
www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3
www.redweek.com
www.myresortnetwork.com
www.bidshares.com

Timeshare exchange companies (Interval International & RCI) are renting to the public as well.
www.condodirect.com
www.vacationrentals4you.com


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 19, 2006)

HGVC Sea World hass not that difficult to book.  Make sure you have enough points for your reservation.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2006)

If you buy HGVC you have 2 choices
1. Buy the location, size and season you want. Then you can reserve at 12 months out with no problem at all.
2. Buy any HGVC property, looking for a balance of price and MF for the number of points you need. Then reserve where and when you want at 9 months out. (Hawaii is the only location where this may be a problem). The price on some gold units may be so good it makes up for the higher MF of gold units. (you pay MF based on unit size not number of points so 5000 gold points have 2 bd MF vs 4800 platinum points have 1 bd MFs). 

So, unless you're someone who must go a certain week at a specific location, you'll find the only choice you'll need to make is purchase price vs ongoing MFs.


----------

